# Olympus-PLO headboat 6/09/2008



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

was debating whether to fish on the boat or at the park. i decided to go on headboat considering it was going out between 6pm to 12am. went out at 6pm, boat was 3/4 full (which wasnt bad) . we were bottom fishing for croakers and any other inshore fish in the ches-bay.
as a result i caught 17croakers between 14in - 21in,
while every1 else had over 12+croakers including 1 guy who limit out on croakers. also a 20in blue as well as a 17in striper was caught and release. overall the trip was very decent.:fishing:

the only downside was that my penn 430ssg exploded inside while catching a croakers, bolts were coming out and this is supposed to be a new reel. had no problem with my penn slammer.i will phoning penn about this issue!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what are the rates this year?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> what are the rates this year?


55$ bait included (squid, shrimp, & peeler crab).
i had some leftover BWs from Cheverly sports so i brought them!!!


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Same rate as last year. Not bad.

Croaker are pretty strong for their size. A twenty inch croaker will test your reel pretty good if you use light line on a six foot rod. Many times at night you'll get double headers of large croaker and you'll get to see how well that drag works !


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

finfinder said:


> Same rate as last year. Not bad.
> 
> Croaker are pretty strong for their size. A twenty inch croaker will test your reel pretty good if you use light line on a six foot rod. Many times at night you'll get double headers of large croaker and you'll get to see how well that drag works !


on my penn slammer (460) that ive owned for 2 yrs no problem with fish in the bay whether its 30+in stripers, blues, croakers etc...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like it was a good trip except for your reel. I would deffinitley be on the horn to Penn.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

nice report, keep up the good work.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

21 inch croakers


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

charliechurch said:


> 21 inch croakers


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

old linesides said:


>


LMAO!!!
then do what i do when i read you all post without pics!!!!

GO Find Out For Yourselves!!!! LOL


----------



## darryl0212 (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the schedule for the Olympus?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Captain Clayton Lore &
Captain Joseph Lore, II
Olympus – 49 passengers
Honey Bee – 25 passengers
Ridge 
301-872-5815


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

old linesides said:


>


bigpapamd dont have to show nothin cause i was there!!!!



bigpapamd1 said:


> LMAO!!!
> then do what i do when i read you all post without pics!!!!
> 
> GO Find Out For Yourselves!!!! LOL


thats how you tell them "LMAO"
i will say this about BIGPapa, considering he started back fishing after a 20yr break, this man is perhaps the most improve fisherman ive seen in the last 30yrs. he studies the fish he is going to target and now can clearly outfish 95% of the people on any pier as well as in this forum!!!
some people take pic to boost their ego while some people like BIGP "dont need no stinkin camera to show he can fish" all he has to do is show his cooler of fish!!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Blk-Shamu said:


> bigpapamd dont have to show nothin cause i was there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you off your medication ? Please calm down and get the ribbing .:beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

old linesides said:


> Are you off your medication ? Please calm down and get the ribbing .:beer:


LMAO!!!!
i really luv your sarcastic humor:--|!!! but its all good!!:beer:


----------

